# Who has the most miles on their car?



## Darin

I thought this might be an interesting question. I know I won't win. I have a 1999 Chevy 1500 approaching 160,000. I know some guys just run and run and run their trucks.


----------



## Darin

TreeCo said:


> 160k on the Dodge PU
> 170k on the Lexus


See I already lost.


----------



## stihlatit

1988 Ford pickup truck 296,000 K.


----------



## sedanman

184,000 on the 1996 Dodge Caravan.


----------



## Freakingstang

2000 Z-71 with 190K

WorK truck was brand new a year ago last month. 69K on it now. It is an 05 2500HD


Steve


----------



## TimberPig

371000 km on my 85 ford pickup, 280000 km on my 87 Honda Accord. I didn't put the majority of those miles on either though.


----------



## clearance

The question was how many miles, not km. The odometer on my 80 GMC 4x4 only goes to 100k, gone around a few times, broke a couple of years ago, no real idea. I have heard of guys driving old Chevy pickups over 400k miles on the same 350.


----------



## Cut4fun

*89's*

The 2 wheel drive 89 c1500 I bought new has 203,000 miles on it. Never had a bit of major trouble with it. Thats why I bought the used 89 4x4 k1500 plow truck with 153,000 miles, hoping for another trouble free truck from 89.
Both 89's side by side. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31515&d=1140639107


----------



## mike385

1991 saab 9000s 305,000
1988 saab 9000s 297,000
1988 k1500 with 256,000

miles that is,


----------



## DDM

1990 F-350 dump 340,000


----------



## hilbilie logger

i got 230,000 on my 1994 subaru legacy still runs like it was bran new 
180,000 really hard miles on my toyota i beat the hell out of that thing every time i drive it im amazed that it still runs, because ive been so hard on it


----------



## Lawn Masters

Hah, y'all DEFINATELY got me beat, I've only got 142K miles on my 83 Ranger.


----------



## Kate Butler

*mileage*

202,000 on my work rig; a Ford SuperDuty crew cab. If only the gas mileage was better.... it's a great rig.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

420,000 on my 1990 Aerostar Mini Van that i got rid of last spring...

370,000 on my 1970 VW Bug (still have it... it runs sometimes  )


----------



## Stihl Crazy

Our three work trucks, kilometers; 1990 F250- 675,458--1992 F250- 325,689--1999 Dodge 3500--245,600.


----------



## 12guns

Wow, I thought my Tacoma w/ 220k miles was alot! Are All these fords and chevy's w/ 400k miles all original? Same factory engine? or has the entire vehicle been rebuilt 4 times? I must say, that's impressive.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

12guns said:


> Wow, I thought my Tacoma w/ 220k miles was alot! Are All these fords and chevy's w/ 400k miles all original? Same factory engine? or has the entire vehicle been rebuilt 4 times? I must say, that's impressive.



my Aerostar-- all i know about cars is where to put the gas, the oil, and that tires shouldn't be square-- i put air in the tires when they get corners... and i also know how to write the check for the mechanic...

i know it had to have the alternator replaced about every 2 years... i was rear-ended at a stop sign in 1996 and it was considered total at that time... i drove it daily until May 2005... the only thing i can vouch was original was the steering wheel and the upholstery... unsure about the engine... although it was a 1990, i didn't get it until 1992...


----------



## Lawn Masters

If your Aero star had a 4 cylinder motor, 400k isnt uncommon at all with no rebuild. there are rangers out there with the 2.3L motors pushing 750K without anything beyond regular maintainence, and some loving drivers. some may say impossible, but it CAN and has been done, and recorded before. any vehicle that is taken care of will last many hundreds of thousands of miles. and to the opposite end, a neglected vehicle will live a quite short life. (my aunts can prove this too)


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Lawn Masters said:


> If your Aero star had a 4 cylinder motor, 400k isnt uncommon at all with no rebuild. there are rangers out there with the 2.3L motors pushing 750K without anything beyond regular maintainence, and some loving drivers. some may say impossible, but it CAN and has been done, and recorded before. *any vehicle that is taken care of will last many hundreds of thousands of miles. * and to the opposite end, a neglected vehicle will live a quite short life. (my aunts can prove this too)



you give me far too much credit... oil change??? isn't that when you put in oil when the "Oil" light stays on more than 200 miles??? Check engine light??? put electricians tape over the alert light... 

i truly wish i was a good consumer, good car owner... but i'm not... i do have my first car, purchased new in 1970... that is the high mileage VW Bug... i have only purchased 3 cars in my driving history (since 1967)... i keep the cars, but not i am not delicate nor timely with service...


----------



## stihlatit

12guns said:


> Wow, I thought my Tacoma w/ 220k miles was alot! Are All these fords and chevy's w/ 400k miles all original? Same factory engine? or has the entire vehicle been rebuilt 4 times? I must say, that's impressive.



Mine is. But my best was a little 4cylinder Ford Fiesta that gave me 314,000 K and the motor was never touched except oil and coolant.


----------



## hillbillycycles

Sold my 1995 Toyota Avalon last September with 278,000 miles on it. Other than spark plugs, the only thing done to the engine was one valve cover gasket at about 250,000.

Wrecked my 1997 Toyota 4Runner last August with 157,000 miles on it and the only thing ever done to it was a $30 radio mast. Well, other than routine maintenance items. I was ran off the road by, of all things, a log truck and rolled it. Unbuckled my seat belt, hit the window button, it rolled down, and I hopped out. Got one baseball size bruise on my left arm. Lucky day.


----------



## Allan.K

I got a 94 Ford F-150 4x4 Northland Ed. It has 275,000 miles..I had to put in a new trany a few months ago..Other wise that is the only major thing I replaced so far..The engine runs like new and uses no oil and leaks no oil and has no rust.I change oil and filter every 2,000 miles on the dot..And I don't use any box store stuff on it..97% motorcraft parts..The oil I use is Northland 10w-40, wix oil and fuel filters,bosch spark plugs and when the engine lite comes on I hook up my scanner and fix it that day or a day later...I keep good care of my stuff...No shortcuts....My wife thinks that truck will die when I do ..lol.. it is one tuff truck


----------



## PWB

Wife's '92 diesel Jetta has 545,000 km on it, but I did drop another engine in at about 513,000. Old one still ran okay but hard to start due to bad compression. Engine was very rebuildable, but by the time you buy pistons, get the block bored, etc, costs get high. 

If you want to talk trucks..............
Last big truck I had (K100 Kenworth) was a 1981 glider kit built from a 1977 wreck. I bought it in 1986, and by the time I sold it in 1993, I'd put about 700,000 miles on it. Figure it had to be close to 1.5 million.
My 88 3/4 ton 4 door GMC is "powered by Perkins". Truck shows about 240,000 Km, eingine went in the truck with a fresh rebuild at 140,000 km. Driveline originally came from a 1966 Dodge PD600. Engine wore out the dodge, then went in a 1980 1 ton Silverado in 1981. I bought the silverado with a body completely finished (rust) been through at least two big body jobs, not sure of the miles. Stuff will last if it's looked after!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tazz001

Our clinker is a pontiac minvan...currently has 202K miles on it. Original engine and tranny was replaced someplace around 150K...Got it from my BIL who got it from a GF so we know it's history. I seriously doubt that it is going to make it much longer...serious laboring on the hills!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Oh, man am I bush league! Only 25k on my 96 E-350 12 passenger van. (The family car.) Bought it at a gummit auction with 16k original miles on it. Nobody wanted to drive the pool van that has only an AM radio, I guess. Oh, poor me, I lost the contest!


----------



## Paul61

240K on one of our Jeep Grand Cherokee's. 
Change the oil each 5K, changed the plugs....once! 
Same brakes & tires for the last 165K.
Best vehicles we ever owned, period.


----------



## Sprig

My (unfortunately now gone) Volvo 142 had well over 500,00km on it, 150,000 were mine, five years of hard usage, did the clutch and cleaned up the Webbers, never burned a drop of oil. The old 87Toyota the ex just crashed had over 250klms on it, ran like a top, now very dead    Our previous car was a Subaru Chaser with over 350kmls on it , I'd buy another in a shake of a lambs tail, great engines, shtty steel like the Toys though and prone to wheel well rust-outs, a real shame.
Something to be said about regular oil changes and basic tune-ups imo.
About 25yrs ago I earned a '63 Rambler Ambassidor (sp sheesh), straight six, with over 400k miles on it, another trooper, never missed a beat and the 'Pullman' seats made it a great camper! I was given a 626 Mazda a bit back, its running over 300klms and doesn't burn oil (yet), the azzend is shot, a story for another day lol, more recycled carp steel. I am a firm believer in either Dura-lubing or Molyslip (what ever) as the extended life is firmly evident.

:biggrinbounce2: 

Serge


----------



## CaseyForrest

My first car was a 79 Mustang, it had 90,000 miles on when I bought it, I put another 80,000 on it in a year and a half. Changed the oil for the first time after I had it for 30,000 (I didnt know any better.) I bought it for $450, and sold it for $400 still running like a champ.

Then I bought an 84 Buick Skyhawk from my Grandfather, 220,00 when I bought it, and 290,000 when I traded it in. I was with my grandfather when he picked it up from the dealership. Never did anything to that car except routine maintenence. Traded it in 93 for a ford escort, put 93,000 on that thing in a year a half.

Oh yeah, then theres the 2 Hondas Ive bought with over 200,000 on them when I bought them, well over 300,000 on when I got rid of them.

Then theres my moms 94 Aerostar, 270,000 miles with only 2 sets of tires, one brake job, and a new trans at 260,000. She since traded it for a 2006 Plymouth Grand Voyager


----------



## Andy1234

'96 F250 Diesel 178K (new tranny 10K ago, new alternator, Injector pump, starter, idler pulleys, brakes and cigerette lighter).

'91 F150 6-cyl 360-ish K (new tranny 100k ago, couple of alternators, idler pulley, 1/2 gal bondo, $150 Maaco paint job, rear axle seals<twice>, radius arm bushings, ball joints, brake hoses, LF spindle, key cylinder <at midnight in North St. Louis!>, fuse block, several tail light assemblies, 2 windshields, u-joints, several driver's side mirrors <oops...>,.........probably spent more on parts then the truck cost when I bought it in '97.)

I still drive the old truck everyday, as I LOVE it!

Andy


----------



## SRT-Tech

234,000 KM (145,400 Miles) on my 1990 Mazda B2200 2wd 4 cyl pickup truck. Looks NEW. engine cyclinder bores STILL have the factory honing marks and factory compression ratios.  opcorn:


----------



## bonnieville

Had 256,000 on my '94 Sentra when I sold it for $125. Original engine, replaced transmission at aroud 175,000. My '83 F250 had around 190,000 when I sold it in '96.


----------



## woodbug

207,000 on a 4.0L 93' jeep wrangler. Doesn't use a drop of oil and is my daily driver. Kinda hoppin it will die soon so I can buy a pickup truck:biggrinbounce2: Don't tell my wife she loves the thing, and will cry when it does.


----------



## GASoline71

294,000 on a 1979 GMC 3/4 ton truck.

The 1995 F-250 PSD I sold recently had almost 300,000 on it as well. *Lots* of trips back and forth to Montana in that rig.

Gary


----------



## Big Woody

Didn't see much for the American cars. 

Last Fall I sold my 1988 Olds Touring Sedan with 240,000 miles with the original engine, tranny and exhaust. Had the 3800 engine which is pretty bulletproof. I sold it since the car was disentegrating although the power train was still fine. No AC for about 6 years as well as lots of other problems but still ran great. 

Here is the Key: I always bought the parts at autozone with the lifetime warrenty. I'll bet I got about 8 sets of free brake pads, a couple of free alternators and a couple of free starters. Gotta love the lifetime warrenty.:rockn:


----------



## olyman

1996 f250 dsl---315,000---1996 vw tdi---389,987--and keeps on ticking---believe ill go for 500,000:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wagonwheeler

Recently sold my 1983 Land Cruiser FJ60 w/ 278,000 miles on it after putting 127,000 miles on it myself. Buyer didn't even ask how many miles it had on it till he picked it up!

I turned around and bought a one owner 1995 Suburban 6.5L Turbo Diesel w/ 203,000 miles on it - this was mid-April - and have 212,000 on it now. This thing really strolls!

I'm not into low-mileage vehicles...I like to live on the 'edge'. 

Chaser


----------



## tinasardina

hey there... we have a 1990 toyota corolla with 305,000 original miles on it... original engine, clutch and transmission and only one front break change at 203,000... runs great and doesn't burn oil.... great car..


----------



## highsiera

Some food for thought, the big three (GM, Ford & Dodge) currently have a 92% market share in the full size pickup market. This includes lightduty cab and chasis applications (3500,350,450 etc..). The buyers in this segment are fiercely loyal to the product. The generally accepted wisdom on this is that the people who buy them count on them to earn a living. Obviously, holding onto that kind of market share in today's world is, well, unlikely and one one can refute that toyota has a lock on the small pickup market (the official truck of the Taliban)... But the fullsize nissan is [email protected] and the big toyota, just well, doesn't compare to the HD's and superD's... 

Me personally, I have a 1979 gmc k35 4x4, camper special w/rear singles w/185k, w/ a western plow. Body wore out completely a few years back so I completely redid it cosmetically, bone stock. One tuff truck. it has pulled itself out of mud up to the door sills with the granny gear. She still gets the looks after all this years, always a guy or 2 checking it out when I come out of the Lowes. Had it longer than the missus...still has the ac delco factory 8 track in the dash...

Truck is older than half the guys I work with.

BTW, where are all the WC/M-37 power wagon and Kaiser guy s in this thread??? I still see plenty of 40's and 50's wagons around.


----------



## MS-310

highsiera said:


> Some food for thought, the big three (GM, Ford & Dodge) currently have a 92% market share in the full size pickup market. This includes lightduty cab and chasis applications (3500,350,450 etc..). The buyers in this segment are fiercely loyal to the product. The generally accepted wisdom on this is that the people who buy them count on them to earn a living. Obviously, holding onto that kind of market share in today's world is, well, unlikely and one one can refute that toyota has a lock on the small pickup market (the official truck of the Taliban)... But the fullsize nissan is [email protected] and the big toyota, just well, doesn't compare to the HD's and superD's...
> 
> Me personally, I have a 1979 gmc k35 4x4, camper special w/rear singles w/185k, w/ a western plow. Body wore out completely a few years back so I completely redid it cosmetically, bone stock. One tuff truck. it has pulled itself out of mud up to the door sills with the granny gear. She still gets the looks after all this years, always a guy or 2 checking it out when I come out of the Lowes. Had it longer than the missus...still has the ac delco factory 8 track in the dash...
> 
> Truck is older than half the guys I work with.
> 
> BTW, where are all the WC/M-37 power wagon and Kaiser guy s in this thread??? I still see plenty of 40's and 50's wagons around.


\

I got to find a ac delco factory 8 track. sweet Can i get a pic of this, im a big 73-087 chevy freak.
thanks JAck


----------



## fastbub

My 1987 4-runner has 250k miles on it with original everything on it including the clutch!!


----------



## NeTree

348,672, and still going...

'86 Honda Accord.


----------



## jonseredbred

99 silverado, 267,900 and climbing. looks like new 23 MPG


----------



## hobby climber

1989 full size 4X4 Blazer w/350 , -263 000km doing just fine!

Last truck was a 1986 Ford F-150 step-side. 408 000km Sold it for $1500 and the guy who bought it still driving it today. It had an in-line-six 300 motor. HC


----------



## hamradio

PWB said:


> Wife's '92 diesel Jetta has 545,000 km on it, but I did drop another engine in at about 513,000. Old one still ran okay but hard to start due to bad compression. Engine was very rebuildable, but by the time you buy pistons, get the block bored, etc, costs get high.
> 
> If you want to talk trucks..............
> Last big truck I had (K100 Kenworth) was a 1981 glider kit built from a 1977 wreck. I bought it in 1986, and by the time I sold it in 1993, I'd put about 700,000 miles on it. Figure it had to be close to 1.5 million.
> My 88 3/4 ton 4 door GMC is "powered by Perkins". Truck shows about 240,000 Km, eingine went in the truck with a fresh rebuild at 140,000 km. Driveline originally came from a 1966 Dodge PD600. Engine wore out the dodge, then went in a 1980 1 ton Silverado in 1981. I bought the silverado with a body completely finished (rust) been through at least two big body jobs, not sure of the miles. Stuff will last if it's looked after!:greenchainsaw:



Wish I had a diesel Jetta... They're so dang expensive! I want to buy a Jetta so bad, but I guess I'll have to go with gas.


----------



## AK TREE

*180,000 on a 2002 f-350*

I have 180,000 on my o2 ford 
-but it needs a new engine - We abuse it 
See pics.


----------



## bigbadbob

1984 VW Jetta TD 100,000 miles. Runs great. bought it off an elderly person a year ago. Tweaked the pump a bit!!:taped:


----------



## 1wildthing

It's not mine, but I know a guy that has an old kenworth with over 10 million miles. He - read as "his employees" - now only runs it local. (within 300 miles or so) It is probably several million over that by now. After it was around 10 times they quit counting!!


----------



## jomoco

*Trusty old Toyota 4X4 (Orwellian tool truck)*

I bought my toyota 4X4 brand new in 1984, and customized the snot out of it
gearing, wheels and tires, good american steel leafsprings front and back, winch, diamond plate aluminum toolboxes etc.

Just turned 475,000 miles yesterday. Original engine? Not! 
More like engine#4 , Clutch#6, I mean after all this is a work truck, totally overloaded, abused by having to push 8 or 9,000 lb turbo 1800 chippers around off road.

I'm sentimentally attached to it now, so I'll keep putting engines and whatnot into it until one of us dies, or I get rich enough to afford a new Unimog.


jomoco


----------



## farmermike

1989 buick park ave with 198k. thing refused to die. Uncle has a 1988 lesabre with 282k, original motor and trans.


----------



## Freakingstang

My 2005 2500HD work truck just rolled over 105K on the way home tonight....


----------



## wdchuck

17 yrs with wife.
'01 F250 5.4L 210,000
'86 Nissan D21 184,000
'98 GMC sonoma 4cylstick, 160,000 30mpg
'87 E150 144,000

200,000miles is the new 100,000 with the better technologies.


----------



## oldsaw

My two "biggies"

90 VW Jetta 195K before I sold it.
98 VW Jetta 235K before I had to sell it. Boss insisted I get a new car. I wanted 300k before I got rid of it. Never broke.

Also put 175,000 on a 73 Ford Galaxie. The three best cars I've ever owned. 

Just turning 100k on my '04 Passat Wagon, be close to 150k by the end of next year.

Mark


----------



## ggttp

*ford 300ci*

I have a 93 ford f150 with the 300 ci. inline six with 200,000miles on it. I love it even though it is not a 4x4. It has some rust but it is a ford after all and i live in a city were they have to salt the hell out of the roads.


----------



## drunkenredneck

*Cornbinder*

"new technologies" LOL Wheres all the old iron at?? 

1966 Cornbinder (don't ask if you don't know) 1100A 4x4 304 V8 (no not an AMC motor) 4speed Dump bed has been rolled twice motor rebuilt once has had a cracked block since 1988 739,000 documented original miles has every maitanence record since new.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Landscaper27959

*89 Ford F-150*

89 Ford F-150 526,000 miles. Never had a wrench put on it!


----------



## Spadecat

*High Mileage Cars*

1985 Saab 900: 222,000 miles
1984 Saab 900: 287,000 mile
1991 Saab 900: 313,000 miles

Each Saab attained their respective miles on original engines and transmissions. Each car was still running strong, averaging approx. 30 mpg when handed to the next owner and each could easily top over 100 mph. The 1984 was beaten so mercilessly, I went out of my way to try and get the thing to burn oil, all to no avail. The car, to this day, is probably still running. 

According to Saabnet.com, there are 50+ Saabs with over 1/2 million miles! One with 920,000 miles! GM, however, put an end to this.


----------



## Spadecat

*High Mileage Cars*

Just now read online (Newsweek.com) some guy got one million miles on his 1989 Saab SPG. It now sits in some car museum--although according to the owner--might have got another million miles from it.


----------



## dieseldozer

My 96 GMC(6.5 Turbo Diesel) has 271,xxx miles, and runs better than the day it was new! Hoping for a lot more!


----------



## arboralliance

*Well...*

Had a Mitsubishi 415 tip truck with over 600 000 Klms (365 853 miles for Clearance)...

Have a Ford Falcon EF 1998 model sedan with 522 000 Klms (sorry Clearance thats 317 073 miles) just had the dizzy, brake booster and head done, now getting 600 klms out of a tank of LPG 65 litres so approx 10 klms per litre (Darn, oops, thats 365.85 miles out of a 14.77 gallon tank or 24 miles per gallon on LPG, oh I pay around 50c AUD a litre for LPG, $2 AUD a gallon or $1.80 CAD per gallon...)


----------



## a_lopa

You will have to explain LPG alliance!


----------



## arboralliance

*Nah...*



a_lopa said:


> You will have to explain LPG alliance!



I'll prolly get my post deleated again for making some comment about rich countries versus poor countries so I'll let them do the mighty google with that one brutha, thet mob git like Ablett when his shiela slipped the pizza delivery boy if ya make comments they dont think up themselves...


----------



## slickfast

hey, i dont mean to burst anyones bubble because i didn't do this, but a guy drove and is still driving his Volvo P1800 with 2.44 million miles on it!

http://www.caranddriver.com/dailyautoinsider/11249/man-drives-volvo-40-years-millions-of-miles.html


----------



## bytehoven

I might qualify for the least miles with only 38K on my '99 Dodge Durango.

I work out of a home based office, and we put all of the family travel miles on the Minivan, which was 120K in 4 years.


----------



## dhoganjr

My '98 Dodge Grand Caravan, 3.3L V-6 has 258,000 miles. Original motor and trans.


----------



## bytehoven

That's gotta be divine intervention! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XJWoody

*No prize-winners here but...*

My daily driver 88 Jeep XJ 4.0/AW4 automatic just went over 250,000 miles on Tuesday... no big issues (In 2004 I replaced the radiator/waterpump/hoses for peace of mind, and the injectors/fuel pressure regulator due to a small leak) LOL I have a spare 89 model Cherokee (retired trail-beater) that's a 'twin' to the 88... it has 237,000 and runs stronger than the 88. OTOH the 88 motor still has great oil pressure & the tranny shifts fine, so I don't see swapping parts anytime soon. I do need to throw in some lower axle gears and locking differentials before 4-wheeling season though.

Wifey's daily driver is a 94 GMC Sonoma 4.3/4L60? It has 185,000 miles, smokes a little but runs too good to mess with. Her backup car is a 95 Buick Century 3.1l(?) it's got approx 230,000 and runs well enough.

We're not "cheap" we're "frugal!" LOL no car payments is a wonderful thing... However lately I've been lusting for a 92-96 Toyota/Lexus Land Cruiser and we "need" (like a hole in the wallet) a 3/4 or ton 4wd SRW big-block/granny-manual for a beater yard truck.


----------



## perchhauler

Hi fairly new on here, awesome site!!! My Dodge/ Cummins dually has 230,600 miles, and knock on wood still looks & runs like brand new... Its my only vehicle, run it to work when I'm working, haul horses to my logging jobs, ect.. Steve


----------



## Robert Fanslow

I'm the original owner of 1984 Toyota Celica. Still drive it daily and on trips. Currently at 420,000 miles, no engine rebuild, original tranny, original rear end.
Still looks decent despite spending most of its life in the elements. I'm more amazed at 23 years of daily duty versus the miles.


----------



## somebum

my 88 k-20 has 380,000 on the original 350 i bought it that way still runs ok low comp though im getting ready to drop a 383 in it with newer dana 60 front and rear both with lockers the rears going to a dually with 4"lift on one ton springs new 4 spd tranny with creeper gear and np203 transfer case should get it done then its hitting the paint booth for candy apple red and a set of 38" mudders


----------



## osb_mail

*hey look at my odmeter*

I dont know but I was glad to see one of those 6s go away


----------



## mryb

1993 Subau Legacy 218,000 miles
1985 028 Stihl 307,000 miles
1992 044 Sthil 179,000 miles...Rick


----------



## TRYON

*Most Miles In A Short Time*

My work truck 2001 dodge deisel 3/4 ton we bought new has 255,000 hard miles and it wasnt driven the first year I had it....my work is about 85 miles one way....


----------



## romeo

My 93 F-350 4x4 Crew Cab only has 193xxx on it. My 87 F150, heck I don't know, the speedo has never worked since I had it, my 86 F150 had 300,000 when I finally got sick of putting it back together (it has since become an organ donor). These are the newest and lowest milage trucks I have ever owned.


----------



## Lumberzack

In 2004 we gave our 1984 S-15 to the kidney foundation. The wife wanted to do so in 03 but i put my foot down and said no. I had to wait another year so I could say I owned and drove a vehicle for 20 years! It had 185,000 + on it with never having anything major done to it. Currently, driving a 1989 S-10 blazer with about 238,000 on it! Again never having anything major done to it! I got to support the "GENERAL" !


----------



## ranger_fan99

*ranger-fan99*

Well not that is matter's anymore I gave the car to my ex husband when the divorce was final. The Pontiac Grand Am year 1999 had 200,000 plus miles on it.


----------



## wilburdog1

land rover year 1954 serias 2 
395.000 miles
wilbur in england


----------



## Freakingstang

Freakingstang said:


> 1999 Z-71 with 190K
> 
> WorK truck was brand new a year ago last month. 69K on it now. It is an 05 2500HD
> 
> 
> Steve



My 99' silverado truck rolled over 202K a couple weeks back.


----------



## mryb

mryb said:


> 1993 Subau Legacy 218,000 miles
> 1985 028 Stihl 307,000 miles
> 1992 044 Sthil 179,000 miles...Rick


 
221,000 on the Subaru now...Rick


----------



## Ed Roland

An 88 chevy 1 ton 350 with dump bed and 4 boxes, Paid $3,500 with 62,102 original miles.


----------



## olyman

ranger fan----fox cities????


----------



## green thumb

My 95 C1500 GMC has 170,100,still runs great.GO GMC!


----------



## ropensaddle

89 r model Mack over a million miles runs and works
as good as any.


----------



## stumpjumper#1

My work truck a 1996 Z71 Chevy has 497,000 kilometers on the original 350 engine. It has had two tranny's 4L60E's not a great tranny, but not a lick of engine trouble.


----------



## arborterra

1974 GMC 1 ton 625,000 + miles and still going strong.


----------



## mryb

mryb said:


> 1993 Subau Legacy 218,000 miles
> 1985 028 Stihl 307,000 miles
> 1992 044 Sthil 179,000 miles...Rick



The Subaru is off the list now. 226,000 miles & the crank broke...Rick


----------



## chainsawchick67

my 74 dodge pickup has about 550,000 on it, odometer has done a lot of rolling over!!


----------



## Al Smith

256,000 ,'77 Ford F-250,300 engine,never touched.On the second c-6 Auto tranny.106,00 '86 Ranger 2.3 OHC engine.120,000 '90 Cadillac ,307 Olds V8.

Two yuppy hot rods,'84 Lincoln Mk -7's,both at around 150,000 both 302,one a Mustang 4 barrel ,the other central point fuel injection.

1950 Buick,original tires original everything.Straight 8 engine 248 cubic inchs,125 horsepower.My great grandfathers,23,800 miles.


----------



## spacemule

Al Smith said:


> 1950 Buick,original tires original everything.Straight 8 engine 248 cubic inchs,125 horsepower.My great grandfathers,23,800 miles.



How do you keep the tires from dry rotting?


----------



## rb_in_va

My 95 F-150 is close to 120k miles. Guess I won't be winning this contest anytime soon!


----------



## olyman

96 passat tdi now has 405,193 on it------


----------



## kurtty

92 chevy truck, 304km and still going on the same engine


----------



## 12guns

*165k on tires?*



Paul61 said:


> 240K on one of our Jeep Grand Cherokee's.
> Change the oil each 5K, changed the plugs....once!
> Same brakes & tires for the last 165K.
> Best vehicles we ever owned, period.



Haven't checked in for a while, just reading over some old posts...
165k miles on one set of tires on 4x4 jeep? Come-on, I wasn't born yesterday. That's good that you got so many miles out of a Jeep, not very typical. What kind of tires are you running? Must have bought them from NASA!


----------



## mryb

Just bought a '87 Volvo 240 DL. 201,000 miles. Straight body, paint shines, interior is perfect & alotta new parts. They also ran Amsoil in the motor, tranny & rear...Rick


----------



## hamradio

About 219-220k on a '82 diesel VW rabbit (5 speed)
188k on a '88 VW Scirocco 16v (5 speed)


----------



## polexie

218 k in a mazda 323 from '92.


----------



## wood4heat

My commuter is an 89 Toyota mr2 with 265,000 on it. Runs and drives perfect and all I've done to it are timing belts, a clutch, and regular maintenance. My father in law runs a roofing business and drives a 96 F250 powerstroke with 480,000 mi on it. (last time I heard him say anyway) He's had injector problems and is on his 2nd tranny but he never takes that truck anywhere without a trailer behind it.


----------



## harrygrey382

1981 Toyota Landcruiser HJ47 - 350 000km
1975 Mercedes 240D W115 - 1 000 000+m (current motor 180 000m)


----------



## NORTREE

My 1990 Ford Ranger has 348,000 miles on it,just replacing the original clutch now!My '88 Dodge W350 that I bought new has just over 400,000 miles on it but has been through 3 engines in the last 100,000 miles(used engines don't like going in a work truck with 4.56 gears and running 65 MPH).


----------



## The Lorax

'97 Toyota Landcruiser KZJ90 - 215k Miles and counting


----------



## Wood Junkie

98 Dodge Caravan......274 K.....still going.....
Orig. engine but have replaced every other mech. thing on it!
Buying another in a month or so since I know it in and out.


----------



## cmetalbend

*odometer stats*

Does it count if the odometer is broken? Heck I threw it out of my wood rig soon after I bought it, oh I mean rescued, from a feild. 78 chevy 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive. Funny as it may seem the only thing on the dash that does work in the little indicater light telling me my 4wheel is locked in....I always tell my freinds "It's a presion instrument of speed and arrow dynamics" just before we all LOA's Off.


----------



## Wood Junkie

12guns said:


> Haven't checked in for a while, just reading over some old posts...
> 165k miles on one set of tires on 4x4 jeep? Come-on, I wasn't born yesterday. That's good that you got so many miles out of a Jeep, not very typical. What kind of tires are you running? Must have bought them from NASA!



Lol......did I mention my caravan has never had an oil change? :spam:


----------



## zanedog22

Over 500 thousand KM on my 94 GMC 6.5 Turbo Diesel. Bought it new in 94, it's been dead in the backyard for a few months, needs a couple batteries.


----------



## cmetalbend

zanedog22 said:


> Over 500 thousand KM on my 94 GMC 6.5 Turbo Diesel. Bought it new in 94, it's been dead in the backyard for a few months, needs a couple batteries.



MY son has one of these, takes 4aa's in the truck and one 9v in the controller. Rechargible of course. LOL


----------



## Stihl MS 390

1998 Chevy 2500HD 5.7L 4x4 w/ 340,000 miles and running great. It's had the regular alternator, starter, fuel pump replacement, but the engine, transmission, and drivetrain are in excellent condition still.

1993 GMC 2500 5.7L 4x4 w/ 449,000 miles and running okay. Original engine w/ head gasket replaced, 2nd transmission, otherwise original drivetrain.


----------



## newby79

SRT-Tech said:


> 234,000 KM (145,400 Miles) on my 1990 Mazda B2200 2wd 4 cyl pickup truck. Looks NEW. engine cyclinder bores STILL have the factory honing marks and factory compression ratios.  opcorn:



Right the factory honing is gone after a couple of hundred miles. Tell me another good one. Does it make its own fuel to run on too.


----------



## motoroilmccall

Our hauling truck at work just hit 6 miles the other day... Its a 98 Dodge 3500 4x4 5-spd, with the Cummins in it. And by 6 miles, I mean it rolled over the 6 digit odometer (So its at 1,000,006 miles in its 10 year life). Never a rebuild, just 4 clutches and who knows how many sets of brakes, filters, oil changes, gear lube changes, TRAC-BAR changes (Haven't replaced the Thuren bar in 160K miles).Its been the most reliable truck I've ever seen. Did have to replace U-joints and wheel bearings/ ball joints twice, but its all expected. The engine, trans, t-case, and axles have never left us stranded. This truck gets beat out in the field to. 

You just can't kill the Dodge, it keeps on Cummins!


----------



## Octane

Ive got 175,000 miles on my '99 Ford F-150. Im hoping to get 200,000-250,000 out of it.
It still runs good and the body is in good shape, so why get rid of it? I can buy a lot of repair parts for what a new truck payment would cost me.


----------

